

Mountain Moon Volcano – An experimental web comic - jessaustin
http://yesthisislouis.com/mmv/comics/

======
pmontra
Opera Android: I see the comics and two left and right arrows for a fraction
of a second and then I get a gray page with a link to a getwebgl site. What
for?

------
Mithaldu
Cute, and only two bugs so far:

\- opening it in a browser that's not compatible does a hard redirect to
another site, so when i simply copied the link from the adress bar to another
browser i was confused why it didn't work, for a while

\- in the "page" with the censored cloud i was able to zoom outside the
skysphere

Edit: Also there's no RSS feed, so the chance of me seeing any updates to this
ever is pretty much null.

------
code_duck
I can neither swipe right or left or click anything on the homepage... using
an iPhone 6. Am I missing something?

~~~
egypturnash
Same on my ipad. I suspect this experiment fails to work on non-desktop
browsers.

~~~
__xtrimsky
yea it's meant to be controlled with a mouse.

------
flyrain
It made my Firefox crash.

~~~
dhimes
webgl apparently doesn't play with my Ubuntu Firefox.

------
jboggan
I like it - keep going.

------
breakingcups
Very cool project, I hope it continues.

------
matiasb
cool!

